# Williams GP-7 by AG.



## AG216 (Sep 28, 2011)

Hi guys!
here is barely finished my GP-7.
using a Williams shell B&M I made the frame out in brass and powering using p&D and NWSL traction parts.
So far after few run test is doing perfectly beauty
























enjoy!
Andre.


----------



## seabilliau (Dec 12, 2011)

She looks great. Great work.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Did you do the paint job? Looks great!


----------



## AG216 (Sep 28, 2011)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Did you do the paint job? Looks great!


No, this is an original Williams B&M minuteman shell
Andre.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I went back and reread the post. You made the frame out of brass? That looks great as well, and it's probably harder than painting the shell! I thought you might have painted a factory frame there...


----------



## AG216 (Sep 28, 2011)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> I went back and reread the post. You made the frame out of brass? That looks great as well, and it's probably harder than painting the shell! I thought you might have painted a factory frame there...


Yup, the frame is 100% made in brass by me using K&S profiles.
I made it to use the p&D parts.
Andre.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

You must have access to some metal working tools, that's not likely to happen without some tools and the skill to use them.


----------



## AG216 (Sep 28, 2011)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> You must have access to some metal working tools, that's not likely to happen without some tools and the skill to use them.


Honestly I have:
Paper guillotine
metal scissors
good metal square
caliper 
metal ruler
lathe
NWSL bender.
resistance soldering
iron pencil
and a lot of patient...
with all those tools born this tender too








Andre.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I think the metal bender would be useful, I'm impressed with what you do with metal. I think I saw your posts previously too...


----------



## AG216 (Sep 28, 2011)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> I think the metal bender would be useful, I'm impressed with what you do with metal. I think I saw your posts previously too...


thanks for the compliments!
the NWSL bender is a wonderful tool for modeling worth every penny.
Andre.


----------



## AG216 (Sep 28, 2011)

Here is the roller pick up installation
screws and bracket made by me








Andre


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

You have a lathe to make screws as well? I'm going to keep you in mind, I occasionally need an oddball screw for some of my antique guns!


----------



## Kwikster (Feb 22, 2012)

As always Andre, you work is impeccable. Very well done very well indeed. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Carl


----------



## Handyandy (Feb 14, 2012)

That's some awesome metal work!
It's one thing to have all the fun tools, quite another to have the talent and skills to use them.


----------



## AG216 (Sep 28, 2011)

Thank you guys for the kind comments!!
Andre.


----------



## santafe158 (Jul 14, 2010)

I love looking at things like this. I really like seeing how things are made, and that just looks awesome. Machines are something I love, which is why I'll hopefully be working on some real steam locomotives next summer. Great work.


----------



## AG216 (Sep 28, 2011)

santafe158 said:


> I love looking at things like this. I really like seeing how things are made, and that just looks awesome. Machines are something I love, which is why I'll hopefully be working on some real steam locomotives next summer. Great work.


Thank you Jake!
The reason why i start to make my own stuff was the reason that the modern engines and cars are not mechanically interesting too simple.
I like those small pieces and adjustment to make it run.
Andre.


----------



## Cape T/A (Aug 15, 2012)

Amazing work!!! Im very impressed!


----------



## callmeIshmael2 (May 28, 2012)

Hi Andre, and congratulations on your skill and diligence. You do great work. I'll bet the P&D power is excellent at very low speed. Glad there are so many (unlike me) who are truly gifted craftsmen at detail work. My specialties lie elsewhere, but am happy to share my stuff, too.


----------



## AG216 (Sep 28, 2011)

Thank you guys!
stay tune!
Andre.


----------



## AG216 (Sep 28, 2011)

Finally today I finished this project that was waiting to long.
I took a brake for forums and my layout (full time job is taking almos all my time) but I guess I am going on track again.




Andre.


----------



## Kwikster (Feb 22, 2012)

All I can say is WOW!!!!!! As I sit here and drool :worshippy::worshippy:

Carl


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Very nice, looks great.


----------



## callmeIshmael2 (May 28, 2012)

Andre, I'm a bit confused and need you to comment, please. I've gone back on the start of this thread and of course notice your original early brass work on #1560 as a 3-rail engine. As you finish it, it has morphed into classic 2-rail brass. Do you have both scale and hi-rail at home, and you just swap shells to get a great looking GP-7 for either? No matter, for hi-rail or scale, your work is wonderful. But, I for one am much more intrigued by a classic brass loco done for 3-rail. For so many reasons, that is awesome!


----------



## AG216 (Sep 28, 2011)

callmeIshmael2 said:


> Andre, I'm a bit confused and need you to comment, please. I've gone back on the start of this thread and of course notice your original early brass work on #1560 as a 3-rail engine. As you finish it, it has morphed into classic 2-rail brass. Do you have both scale and hi-rail at home, and you just swap shells to get a great looking GP-7 for either? No matter, for hi-rail or scale, your work is wonderful. But, I for one am much more intrigued by a classic brass loco done for 3-rail. For so many reasons, that is awesome!


Ishmael!
The project start long time ago when I was 3 rail and the frame and shell is the same one.
After I almost finished the GP-7 the engine was looking so great, but honestly the track size was playing a important role and how the engine look. So after few sleepless nights I decided to remove the track and turn into 2 rails. the job wasn't easy as I though, think about isolate all the trucks and couplers, and make my own switches, but you know that worth any penny and minute involved.
Andre.


----------



## rrbill (Mar 11, 2012)

Whether 2-rail or 3-rail, your work is always impeccable and inspiring - and intimidating, too. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## AG216 (Sep 28, 2011)

rrbill said:


> Whether 2-rail or 3-rail, your work is always impeccable and inspiring - and intimidating, too. Thank you for sharing.


the main idea is inspire and encourage the rest of modelers.
glad I am do it!!
Andre.


----------

